# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Cats, or Dogs?

## Sagan

Which do you prefer?

----------


## Member11

Dogs!  :Dog:

----------


## stuck1nhead

Both have their merits. I haven't had a dog since I was 7 years old. But I've had quite a cats. Can't I have both.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk

----------


## MobileChucko

Cats, but I do love dogs too... :zzzz:  :Dog:

----------


## Lunaire

I, for one, welcome our feline overlords. 🐱

----------


## HoldTheSea

See, although we have both, I would have to pick dogs because they've made a bigger impact on my life. I grew up with German Shepherds and I still have dogs today. The most life-changing experience I've ever had was getting a psychiatric service dog. She saved my life and she is my most loyal companion.
I... tolerate cats. I don't think they're necessarily the nicest creatures. They're not loyal either and they don't like to cuddle like dogs do. I'm not trying to kindle a fire by saying this but I 100% believe that dogs are infinitely more intelligent than cats.

----------


## lethargic nomad

Cats.  I love petting them and when they sit next to me or on my lap.  I love how they rub against your legs.  Very affectionate.   I grew up with cats, so I think my brain was imprinted.  When I see a baby human, I'm like..."ewww gross."  But when I see a cat, "oh kitty!! so beautiful!!"  I like how they are very clean and don't smell.  They are also very quiet.  When you first try to make an outdoor cat into an indoor cat they do meow a lot but that goes away eventually.

Small dogs are cute but the big ones I don't find cute at all.  In fact, they kind of gross me out and some scare me.  When I walk on narrow sidewalks, I hate walking by people walking their huge scary dog.  I don't know if it will bite me or try get slobber or its wet nose on me.

I don't like the slobbering and how they try to jump on you and get close to you.  The smell is just too much for me.  Dog owners will claim their dog doesn't smell but they are just used to it.  The whole trying to lick you on the face and particularly the mouth....nasty.  Barking would drive me insane.  

My sister has a little dog and she lets him on her bed and everywhere.  Everything smells like dog.  At least he doesn't bark and doesn't jump on people.  My sister makes out with him.  And he has this really long, huge tongue.  Barf.  I also don't like how dogs have their mouths open all the time.  It's weird.  My sister's little foo foo dog will piss every 2 or 3 minutes when you take him for a walk.  Rather off-putting.

Petting them is not the same as petting a cat.  Dogs are very bony and don't respond like cats do.  They don't lift up their tails when you scratch the base of it.  Just odd.  They don't seem to enjoy petting as much as cats do.

----------


## lethargic nomad

The one thing I would enjoy about dogs is taking them for a walk.  I do enjoy long walks but without a particular destination or purpose I end up just not going.  Most cats are next to impossible to take for walks if you live in a city because they freak out too easily.  If a person walks by or a car passes by they freak the hell out.  If I lived in the countryside I think it would work if I did walks at 1am when it was very quiet.  I tried that with one cat in the past and she did enjoy smelling everything and eating various types of grass/plants. 

If I were to get a dog I'd probably get a Pomeranian or other small breed.  Would only be possible if I had a partner.  I'd feel bad about leaving the dog home all day while I was at work.  Dog walkers are very expensive.  If I was living with other people then we could share the responsibility.   That's another thing...you can't leave a dog home alone for several days at a time.  It's like having a kid almost.

----------


## tiffvienna

Dogs


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk

----------


## AmberHearts

Dogs

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

bth.gif

----------


## CloudMaker

Cats don’t bark or poop on your lawn

----------


## whisperingzombking

Meow. I want a tiger or a lion. They're basically cats. And they look so warm and cuddly and could protect you from danger.

----------


## Smalm

I love dogs because I have to walk them which gives me exercise. I love cats because my car purrs herself to sleep on me which helps me sleep, like a noise machine. Also cats are pretty independent. Not too needy like dogs. I wish I had dogs again though. I love both. I want both as pets, but cats are okay. Dogs are too.

----------


## Relle

I love them both but I prefer dogs.

----------


## Cuchculan

> I love them both but I prefer dogs.



Especially hot dogs?

----------


## HypnoticTrance

Dogs are attention whores (a quality I hate in humans, at least), but are more fun than cats when you're not too down to play with them. Cats are more ideal for people who have the tendency to get depressed as they're extremely low maintenance. It's hard to say which I find look nicer, but I will say that there are some dog breeds that I find to be rather unfortunate looking . . .

For the bulk of people with anxiety, I think a cat would be the more ideal choice as depression tends to go hand in hand with anxiety. Depression can make it more of a struggle to give the proper attention to an attention-seeking animal like a dog.

----------


## CeltAngel

Both are great, but I'm more of cat person for sure.

----------


## cerulean

Dog

----------


## firestar

I crocheted a tie for my cat today, so I'm going to have to go with cat.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Now that I have 5 cats I will deffo have to say I'm more of a cat person.

----------


## Lunaire

> I crocheted a tie for my cat today, so I'm going to have to go with cat.



You can’t just tell us that without sharing a picture of him in his tie! What a tease.  :damn kids:

----------


## firestar

> You can?t just tell us that without sharing a picture of him in his tie! What a tease.



It took me a few tries to get it right, but here it is:

----------


## Lunaire

> It took me a few tries to get it right, but here it is:



Awww that’s adorable!
You did a very nice job with the tie. ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ

----------


## firestar

> Awww that’s adorable!
> You did a very nice job with the tie. ʕ•ᴥ•ʔ



Thank you  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Dogs. Have trained dogs for people. Looked after them. Has to be a dog.

----------


## cerulean

> It took me a few tries to get it right, but here it is:



That looks so cool and so cool on your cat!

----------


## firestar

> That looks so cool and so cool on your cat!



Thank you  ::):

----------

